# i have a+ labs rad-140 sarms, is it a genuine brand?



## denniz0705 (5 mo ago)

hi, i have a bottle of rad-140 sarms of a brand named a+ labs, anyone here ever used this brand? i know there is a lot of fake sarms out there so i want to be sure.


----------

